# Going in & out of 4x4?



## Afishyo (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a Yamaha 350 Grizzly that recently started making a clunking noise when I take it out of 4x4 then go about 20-30 yds. The owners manual says to come to a complete stop when switching in and out of 4 wheel drive. When I asked the dealer about it they said it was normal (never did it b4 & it's 6 years old). They also said I should switch it in & out when I'm moving not at a stop which counter dicks the manual. So I was wondering what others do & if they get a Similar noise?


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a Yamaha 660. When I shift it in or out of 4X4 it sometimes "clunks" but its more like a "hard" shift. I usually stop, shift, then go into reverse and then forward. Good Luck and keep everyone posted on the results.


----------



## POOR SPORT (Oct 19, 2013)

my Grizziy is an 87 w/ a pantload of hard miles on it, always did as you describe , I would think if it was a problem it would have surfaced by now.


----------

